# First “lava” morph?



## Herpetology (Jun 15, 2019)

First orange carpet I’ve seen...

It was shared by AHS



[doublepost=1560555688,1560555489][/doublepost]first results of combining the Moonglow genetics with a polygenic Hyper Melanism found in a Bredli carpet python


----------



## Abstractivity (Jun 15, 2019)

Thats is really beautiful colouring. Holy Cow!


----------



## Southernserpent (Jun 15, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong it's not a combo of the two. The white one carpet is a hypo axanthic albino (moonglow) and the orange one is a simple Albino form of the hyper melanistic bredli probly a 50% bredli but could be more. Both amazing looking snakes


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 15, 2019)

Southernserpent said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong it's not a combo of the two. The white one carpet is a hypo axanthic albino (moonglow) and the orange one is a simple Albino form of the hyper melanistic bredli probly a 50% bredli but could be more. Both amazing looking snakes


You’re probably right, that’s just what I copy pasted from breeders site


----------



## Southernserpent (Jun 15, 2019)

It's really good to see what the albino gene does to a hyper melanistic animal.


----------

